# Stunted plant lives, 9 inches tall



## loser (Apr 14, 2009)

I decided a few months ago to let this live to see what happens. This is what I've ended up with and thought others might like to see it. Not sure if anyone else has done this. It's very cool. It wont get any taller than 9 inches. The seed sprouted the end of December and it's about 80 days into flower. This is perfect for all you PC case growers out there or those who want to grow in a ring box. Here's some tips on how to do this.

-Take some bag seed and toss into the top drawer of your tool box. Throw lots of wrenches on top.
-Age the seeds in crappy conditions in your garage, opening and closing the drawers for 15 years.
-Sprout the seed using the regular paper towel method.
-When it's about 2 weeks old, knock it over onto the floor.
-Forget to water it.
-Allow the temp to dip into the 40's because the heat didn't go on, oops.
-Turn the lights off for a couple days by accident.
-Talk dirty to the bitch. 

Instead of tossing it, let it grow. I have another month or so to go but you have to admit it's kinda cool.


----------



## timsatx1 (Apr 14, 2009)

nice it inspirse me to letsome of my messed up plants go


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 14, 2009)

loser said:


> Here's some tips on how to do this.
> 
> -Take some bag seed and toss into the top drawer of your tool box. Throw lots of wrenches on top.
> -Age the seeds in crappy conditions in your garage, opening and closing the drawers for 15 years.
> ...


Lol awesome lol .


----------



## doobiee (Apr 14, 2009)

brb in 15 years guys trying this method,, this is breaking through technology!


----------



## auto1986 (Apr 14, 2009)

I just threw some of my seeds into a bottomless pit with a parachute... So in about 15 years it should reach china, turn around and come back out of the hole. Then i'm gonna try and grow that baby


----------



## Fuzzotany (Apr 14, 2009)

My dog ate my seed stash so I had to follow him around for a couple days with plastic bags and a shovel. By the time I got them they had already sprouted taproots. I planted them all and it was some of the meanest shit I ever smoked - though what I thought was a strange strain did turn out to be a stalk of corn.


----------



## Scyntra (May 1, 2009)

I have one dwarf every now and then from the strain I grow there cute..lol...this one is 9 1/2" tall and has a month left to go.


----------



## ontariogrower (May 1, 2009)

got a nl5 right now things 3 months old about 2 1/2 inches with only 2 sets of leaves


----------



## CANinBIZ (May 3, 2009)

Glad some one else talk to there plants dirty lmao I just harvested a 8in crip plant yesterday and I got 6.7 grams lol waste of time


----------



## asdfva (May 6, 2009)

Another method would be to continue using
small pots, keep temps moderately low, water
less, use little to no nutes, and to trim, banzai 
style (bare minimum), the plant. CFL's help too
as you can prevent stretching without burning. 

Stoked on those 10" flowering ladies. 

Not bad.


----------

